# Classical Music Fans & Most Beautiful Classical Music



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The first three really stir me...
















& something a bit more up beat...






Anyone else have some favourite classical music they`d like to share? :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Andrea Bocelli's..'Time To Say Goodbye' :thumbs_up:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a large collection of Classical Music. But one that really gets to me is " Nessum Dorma" by child prodigy Jackie Evancho.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Adagio for strings *also gets my vote. Best remembered as the death of Sgt, Elias. Another one that brings a big lump in your throat.


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

Two of my favourites:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Of all the various recordings of the Pearl Fishers, this has to be my favourite..






I'm also a Mozart Fan and this is definitely my favourite classical work, every time I play it my hair stands on end....






Though for something a bit more humorous it has to be this


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Alan R. Handley said:


> Andrea Bocelli's..'Time To Say Goodbye' :thumbs_up:


 His duet with Sarah Brightman or Jackie Evancho with Sarah Brightman are first class.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks guys, love this topic.

When I've mastered the art of uploading I will feel less of an intruder, only 3 of my particular computer were made. Noah had the first, Brunel the second.....the third?

If I may suggest one more that seems to suit all of my moods, that is, 'Vide Cor Meum' by Patrick Cassidy.

Always put the mask on when listening!


----------



## ABaird3 (Apr 23, 2016)

Always liked this, beautiful music. There's some good religious music around.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

I know you hear it everywhere, but I still think Pachelbel's Canon is such a fabulous piece of music.

and

This will be played at my funeral (a long way off I hope) Lark ascending by Vaughan Williams. Very appropriate for a birdwatcher!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Allegri...amazing! I've sung the bass in this.

This makes me cry. Romanza from RVW 5th Symphony. When I did tech for a stage show of Private Peaceful last year we put this on with an image of the Shot at Dawn Memorial projected as the audience left. Bloody powerful!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

artistmike said:


> Of all the various recordings of the Pearl Fishers, this has to be my favourite..


 Mine too, superb :notworthy:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Avo, thank you for posting.

Worked here (National Memorial Arboretum, Alrewas, Staff's) many times.

Myself & the guys sometimes took our lunch by the river on the edge of this memorial, not once did we see anyone leave with a dry eye.

Perhaps the most moving & emotive memorial I have witnessed.

If memory serves me correctly, one of the executed dedications was that of a 15 year old!

'Lest We Forget'


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I hope you guys are fans of Andre Rieu. I love listening to his live performances (and his orchestra's of course...).

Also a fan of Debussy and Chopin.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Found the film very disturbing, but one of the best musical scores.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Alan R. Handley said:


> Avo, thank you for posting.
> 
> Worked here (National Memorial Arboretum, Alrewas, Staff's) many times.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, Alan. I took my mother to see it during the summer holidays (she lives in Stoke). I found it incredibly powerful and moving.

I wrote about my experiences with Private Peaceful. Please read this thread if you wish.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/100743-an-act-of-remembrance/#comment-1032739

@BlueKnight

Thank you. Can you remind me how to do that?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

AVO, thank you for updating me on your previous post, regrettably not a member of this diverse forum until recently.

I applaud your passion & skill, something I feel would emotionally rule me out taking on such a project but would happily assist in other ways.

Over the years it has become increasingly apparent, enthusiasts/collectors are more often than not willing to transfer their passions to others needy causes.

We are only her once!

'Lest We. Forget'


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I like this






sort of prophetic given Brexit :biggrin:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Nigelp said:


> I like this...sort of prophetic given Brexit :biggrin:


 Ah, Boccherini, that good old Radio 3 Standby!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The first three really stir me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who'd of thunk it.

:huh:

I had you down in your quieter moments for something a bit more trippy.

:biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Who'd of thunk it.
> 
> :huh:
> 
> ...


 Something like this you mean?






artytime:

I still have the LP but haven`t listened to it in years :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Something like this you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am listening to, & thoroughly enjoying, that right now. Thanks Bond :thumbs_up:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Something like this you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was thinking more like a bit of Tangerine Dream








:biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I do have some of TD albums, I might have to check them out tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I do have some of TD albums, I might have to check them out tomorrow :biggrin:


 I saw them back in the day, Glasgow Apollo circa 197? something, can't be sure exactly I'm thinking mid 70's. Even back then life was a bit of a blur.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> I saw them back in the day, Glasgow Apollo circa 197? something, can't be sure exactly. Even back then life was a bit of a blur.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Which begs the question - what was making your life a blur?  [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Which begs the question - what was making your life a blur?  [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


 Just as a matter of interest, do you or any other contributors to this thread think that these sort of bands were the classical musicians of their time ???


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm that fond of classical music, though I do enjoy this:






In a way, it makes me want to go out and **** **** up! Almost as if prog and metal had an unspeakable union in a time machine that resulted in an 18th century love child. :laugh:

I blame this on Jonathan Creek:






Later,
William


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Just as a matter of interest, do you or any other contributors to this thread think that these sort of bands were the classical musicians of their time ???


 Hi Bond, I studied music and spent quite some time specialising in ethnomusicology, your question is academically really very interesting. In my opinion, the vast majority of pop music has more in common with folk music, ie songs for the people that are not written down, just passed from one generation to another by via means of being performed, being heard and then being performed again by someone else to another audience. Classical music, is unusual in that it is written down and survives traditionally because the written score is passed from one generation to the next. The complexity, experimentation and attention to detail of some prog rock bands certainly seems to bridge a gap between classical and folk music traditions.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Bond raises a good question...?

Heading towards my dotage I now enjoy theatre, concert trips very much, these to include opera, musicals, plays, vintage & contemporary bands that clearly have & will stand the test of time.

It will be future generations that ultimately decide if the music of our youth is deemed classical!

Judging by my children's enthusiasm for accompanying me to such retro concerts I suspect as 'Bond' suggests many will be regarded as classical.

There again, my offspring were raised in a crazy, frenetic dysfunctional household?

To those that haven't experienced a live show my advice would be try it, but be warned, it's addictive!

Can highly recommend Ally Mcbain/Jerry Douglas 'Transatlantic Sessions' and of the modern crop, Rebecca Ferguson who in my opinion is exceptional live, reminiscent of Nina Simone.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

We have Classic FM on all day & I always stop whatever I`m doing when this is played...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks some interesting comment, the old classical stuff isn't really for me. I can't remember the last time I went to anything other than a karaoke bar.

I was interested in how Mach went from the old 60's/70's to to the classical stuff.



And @mach 0.0013137 when I googling Tangerine Dream strangely some of those dodgy fags popped up

http://www.thecannabist.co/2014/12/02/tangerine-dream-marijuana-review/24111/

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> We have Classic FM on all day & I always stop whatever I`m doing when this is played...


 




Later,
William


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Just my opinion, but this is the most sublime instrumental concerto performed by the greatest artist of her generation. How sad that her life and career were so short!


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

My taste in music is eclectic. Everything from Mozart to Meatloaf.

My (one of my) favourite pieces of classical music is this piece by Vivaldi. This particular version, a little faster paced than some renditions, never fails to cheer me up. The musicians all seem to be enjoying themselves too .






Oh and some nice boobs @2.43 :biggrin:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

One of my all time favourite classical pieces is the Intermezzo form the Karelia suite.

I am also massively into opera, I am getting into this new fusion thing where artists give the classics a modern pop music twist, Russel Watson does a good job of it.

My latest classical crush is Ludovico Einaudi.

Anne walked down the Aisle to one of his tunes..


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Biker said:


> One of my all time favourite classical pieces is the Intermezzo form the Karelia suite.
> 
> I am also massively into opera, I am getting into this new fusion thing where artists give the classics a modern pop music twist, Russel Watson does a good job of it.
> 
> ...


 Sublime :yes:


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Currently being used by Virgin in their adverts






Although the music at the end of the video is the Trio, also a favourite of mine.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Biker said:


> One of my all time favourite classical pieces is the Intermezzo form the Karelia suite.
> 
> I am also massively into opera, I am getting into this new fusion thing where artists give the classics a modern pop music twist, Russel Watson does a good job of it.
> 
> ...


 I'm not an Opera fan, but I love Einaudi's music. Not sure where the hippo comes in to it :hmmm9uh:

Today I came across this great version of Karl Jenkins' Palladio. Everyone knows the first movement (sometimes known as Diamond Music after the De Beers advert in the 90s, and an album of the same name) but the other two movements are great too.

I have been known to whack the volume up full at the end of the first movement :biggrin:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Get this up RIGHT loud...








Mr Levity said:


> I'm not an Opera fan, but I love Einaudi's music. Not sure where the hippo comes in to it :hmmm9uh:


 I believe the piece was about a hippo that was loved by the villagers who lived beside it's watering hole and the sadness they felt when it was murdered by hunters.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Samuel Barber's Adagio for Strings.*

*Most people know it as the theme song for the movie 'Platoon' and the death of Sgt. Elias.*

*One of my top adaptation by the Dover Quartet.*


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you for reminding me of that, it is very beautiful. Mind you, I hate it when people ask, "what's your favourite piece of music", or "who's your favourite composer", because there's so much and it's impossible to choose. In that spirit, I hope you won't mind if I throw this into the mix.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Thank you, I am very familiar with that piece. My favorite interpretation is from The Toronto Philharmonics.*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I always default to this by Thomas Tallis as my most beautiful piece of music. Composed c.1570, this version by the Choir of Kings College from the 1960's when David Willcocks was director, is my favourite as it is an all male choir as originally intended


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

JoT said:


> I always default to this by Thomas Tallis as my most beautiful piece of music. Composed c.1570, this version by the Choir of Kings College from the 1960's when David Willcocks was director, is my favourite


 Currently listening. Perfect Sunday morning music. Thanks for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

BlueKnight said:


> *Samuel Barber's Adagio for Strings.*
> 
> *Most people know it as the theme song for the movie 'Platoon' and the death of Sgt. Elias.*


 Also used in The Elephant Man (1980)

And on Vaughan Williams, I always think of part of the opening movement of his Sixth Symphony that was used with great impact in the 1970s ITV drama series A Family at War (made by Granada Television);


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Another one that grabs the hairs on the back of my neck.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

RTM Boy said:


> Also used in The Elephant Man (1980)


 Yes and in over twenty other movies or TV shows.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

My current Neo-Classical Favorite. Young woman from Montreal. Used to work 9 to 5 writing commercial jingles until she was discovered and was asked to score several movies. Look her up. You won't be disappointed. Her concerts sell-out within hours.






*I have both her CD's and they get a lot of play these days.*


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful pieces of music.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> Beautiful pieces of music.


 Classics. Good choice.! I have all of Mozart's and Pachebel in my collection. :thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadly, I can't partake in this thread as none of my choices would be consisdered soothing....I'm more of an 70's-80's disco and current icon fanatic... :laughing2dw: :laugh: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

Where do you start on a thread like this? I could draw up a shortlist, but I'd be hard pressed to pick a single piece.

J. S. Bach - slow movement from the D minor double violin concerto






Beethoven - slow movement from the Apassionata






Mozart - lots of stuff, but soave sia il vento from Cosi fan Tutte is hard to beat






From Wales - Myfanwy by a good male voice choir






J.S Bach again "Ruht Wohl" from the St. John Passion






John Elliot Gardiner, who is conducting that version, reckons that everything Bach wrote is a dance. Certainly, in that one, he uses a minuet and trio to represent arguably the most tragic event in western culture - Christ in his tomb (if you believe that sort of thing).

Am I cheating nominating 5?

Also, tips hat to Spem in Alium and Pachelbel's canon.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Ava Maria - Maria Ferrante


----------



## AlexxGiles (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Any of these will fit the bill as far as I`m concerned :thumbs_up:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, I've sung most of the great choral works in my time, but this probably ranks as the most beautiful thing I've ever sung. It blows me away every time.






And this may well be the most beautiful orchestral piece I've ever heard


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

A newer piece, however still a wonderful listen. :king:






other favourites of mine.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> A newer piece, however still a wonderful listen.﻿


 Max Richter is a wonderful composer and very prolific. I have three of his offerings. Mainly The Blue Notebooks, Sleep and Woolf Works. ♫ ♫♪♪♫♪♪♪♫


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Love these posts :thumbsup:

Couple of my favourite pieces...











This beautiful aria (IMO} written by Irish composer Patrick Cassidy, debuted 2001 in the film Hannibal.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Sadly, I can't partake in this thread as none of my choices would be consisdered soothing....I'm more of an 70's-80's disco and current icon fanatic... :laughing2dw: :laugh: :laughing2dw:


 I'll give you a shout the next time the Vinyl Brothers are playing in my Local. The crank out an outstanding Ibiza after party mix

:biggrin:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

In keeping with the classical vibe






And a bit by Chopin


----------



## Rc crown (Nov 14, 2018)

Wow, great pieces. The only note I would add that beats them all, is the sound of women!!! :thumbs_up:

Seriously, I really like this page. I am going to go through more as most are truly exceptional picks.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Another beautiful composition. Also known as the movie "Arrival" theme song. From the Blue Note Books album.*

*@themysterybidder*


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This was originally done by Jay Unger, featured quite prominently in the excellent Civil War documentary series by Ken Burns, and has been covered by many, but this is the purest rendition.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Does it have to be classical?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Steve D70 said:


> Does it have to be classical?


 I started this thread to be mostly Classical Compositions as there is already another thread dealing with the other genres. "What are you listening to". 

*♪ ♫*







♪ ♫


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's a wonderful operatic moment. The incredible "Liebestod", finale of Wagner's "Tristan und Isolde", in a 1952 recording by possibly the greatest Wagnerian soprano, the Norwegian Kirsten Flagstad.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

And the first piece I had to study, when moving from junior to senior orchestra at the good old age of twelve.






And this is most pleasurable to play.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

AVO said:


> possibly the greatest Wagnerian soprano, the Norwegian Kirsten Flagstad


 Not just possibly... Thank you very much for that.!

As a side note, there is a recording apparently in a vault out there she made with Jean Sibelius in the early '50s just before his death. It has never seen daylight. Stuff of myths and Legends.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This was my mother's favourite piece.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Some very subtle "mood" techniques employed here.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't know why the fusion of free form soprano sax and late medieval polyphony works so well, but it does!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

AVO said:


> don't know why the fusion of free form soprano sax and late medieval polyphony works so well, but it does﻿!


 O Salutaris Hostia or the Saving of the Victim, as been a principle feature of Choir ensembles. Despite his great talent as a saxophonist, I just cannot warm-up to this version. I turned it off after the first minute. It reminded me too much of Kenny G. But it does have its merits.

♪ ♫







♪ ♫


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> O Salutaris Hostia or the Saving of the Victim, as been a principle feature of Choir ensembles


 Written by Thomas Aquinas (1225-1274) is a Eucharistic hymn. The saxophone was invented in the late 19th Century. That is why there was no music written for the the instrument. In more modern Symphonies, the saxophone is often replaced by the clarinet because it is too loud of a woodwind. (WIKI) Great for Jazz...!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The above snippet is obviously from a compilation album. I recommend tracking down a copy of the full original album if you can find one: Una "Stravanganza" Dei Medici - Intermedi (1589) Per "La Pellegrina"
Andrew Parrott - Tessa Bonner - Emma Kirkby - Emily Van Evera - Nigel Rogers - Taverner Consort - Taverner Choir - Taverner Players.

There are a few examples available on discogs at the moment.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

rhaythorne said:


> The above snippet is obviously from a compilation album.


 Thanks for the recommendation. :thumbsup: I managed to find her box set on Amazon Canada for only C$28.

Great talent and voice.


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

Mozart - Sull'Aria che soave zeffiretto (Extra meaning to a wonderful piece as my daughter's name is Aria)


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Highland Laddie said:


> Mozart - Sull'Aria che soave zeffiretto


 *" A moment of Humanity" In the Movie The Shawshank Redemption when Tim Robbins locks himself in the warden's office to play the aria for the prisoners over the PA; knowing full well he'll be in a world of hurt when caught.*


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Still untouchable...the Cello Goddess and the concerto that will always be hers.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

AVO said:


> Still untouchable...the Cello Goddess and the concerto that will always be hers.


 Totally agree. Very sad life ending story.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

For admirers of the wonderful works of Hildegard is this theatrical performance of Ordo Virtutum by Ensemble Vocatrix.

If you like the music also investigate Anonymous 4, Gothic Voices (Emma Kirkby again!), and the complete works in a 9-CD box set from Sequentia.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

At this time of year I always reach for my copy of "Thys Yool - A Medieval Christmas" by the Martin Best Ensemble. This Christmas however my CD appears to have gone AWOL and I find I didn't even record it as part of my exercise earlier this year to transfer everything onto computer files  No doubt I'll unearth it at some point but, in the meantime, it's fortunate that the official playlist is available here.

One of my favourite tracks, "A Child Is Born, IV: As I Lay on Yoolis Night":


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

My faves!

Peer Gynt..






Beethoven's 6th (Pastoral)






Madam Butterfly..






Dvorak, Song to the moon (This one takes a while to get to the actual rendition Go to 1:17 for the start!!)






A bit of Bach..






Elizabethan serenade (Had a job finding this as I forgot the name of it!!)






Pearl Fishers duet..






I usually have classical music on youtube running in the background whilst surfing the interweb and love most of it!!

John


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Another day safely passed when I hear this.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Nessum Dorma by Child Prodigy Jackie Evancho.*

*Chills up your spine performance.*


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

'Fantasia on a Theme' is just not worthy of any words from me; none would do it any justice.

Me and my late father used to listen to Jean Sibelius quite a lot.

The stark contrast between his music's delicate beauty and sheer power is just mesmerising.

The haunting, delicate, sadness of 'The Swan of Tuonela':






In direct contrast - The bombastic, empirical and raucous anthemic power of 'Finlandia':






Also, a firm favourite of mine has been Cavatina, not really classical but instrumental. Made famous by the movie The Deerhunter; just one of the most beautiful pieces of music ever written:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

KO_81 said:


> Also, a firm favourite of mine has been Cavatina, not really classical but instrumental. Made famous by the movie The Deerhunter; just one of the most beautiful pieces of music ever written:


 John Williams...In the Neo-Classical style.

John Williams who also brought you Shindler's List and a bucket of tears.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

More Renaissance choral music

Josquin Desprez: a short clip from his Missa Pange lingua

Credo - et incarnatus est


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

One of my favourites.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Excellent soundtrack.


----------

